# Arrow curtain?



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't know what it's actually called, but I've heard of a material that will stop arrows. It's supposed to go behind targets, I think, but I need soemthing to catch arrows from small wing shots (blunt arrows).

I've been told that just using a heavy curtain will suffice, but I haven't been able to find anyhting. 

I'm in a pickle, so any and all suggestions and advice would be most appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

If you're talking non-pointed blunts... wouldn't a heavy canvas tarp work well? Hang from its grommets and tie off to tent stakes in the ground from the the bottom grommets?


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

What you are asking for is backstop netting. BCY makes it. I just sold one 10X 10. They go for $155.00 and iclude the wire, grommets and storage bag. Here is the link to what I am talking about:
http://www.bcyfibers.com/technical_sheets/Netting backstop 12-08.pdf

Wyvern


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Kegan - 

The term used to be "ballistic curtain". Lancaster has them and they are now called backstop netting. We always used them in double layers about 6 - 12" apart. Not exactly cheap.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=53_453&products_id=1655

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=53_453&products_id=6279

Viper1 out.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Ratdog68 said:


> If you're talking non-pointed blunts... wouldn't a heavy canvas tarp work well? Hang from its grommets and tie off to tent stakes in the ground from the the bottom grommets?


Well, if you are talking about arrow netting the key is to not tie it off to the ground. It is important to keep the bottom loose. That is what allows the arrow net to absorb energy with out tearing.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Backstop netting, available directly from BCY or a dealer. It's not fool-proof--I've seen small diameter carbon arrows shot from a light weight (low-mid 40's) bow go through it. That's not the norm, because I saw lots of other arrows shot from heavier bows be stopped by the same netting.

A cheap alternative (also not fool-proof) is hang some old carpet up loosely, nap side out. You might need two layers. 

Chad


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

*I guess I should've*



Warbow said:


> Well, if you are talking about arrow netting the key is to not tie it off to the ground. It is important to keep the bottom loose. That is what allows the arrow net to absorb energy with out tearing.


clarified... tied loosely enough at the bottom to keep it from being flapped in the wind like a flag... wasn't implying pulled taught. Thanks for helping with that. :darkbeer:


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Ratdog68 said:


> clarified... tied loosely enough at the bottom to keep it from being flapped in the wind like a flag... wasn't implying pulled taught. Thanks for helping with that. :darkbeer:


Cool, my misunderstanding.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. As you can tell, I had no idea what I was even _looking_ for


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

What about using the green textile-like tarps they put around tennis courts to keep out the wind? I think that's basically the same stuff. You do need to gather it like a (shower) curtain, hang it up on a cable, loosely tie the bottom down to keep it from flapping in the wind, but loose enough to absorb the energy of the arrows.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

LBR said:


> Backstop netting, available directly from BCY or a dealer. It's not fool-proof--I've seen small diameter carbon arrows shot from a light weight (low-mid 40's) bow go through it. That's not the norm, because I saw lots of other arrows shot from heavier bows be stopped by the same netting.


The netting at teh indoor range we shoot at seems to have a mind of it's own. I've seen it stop Nano's comoing out of a 60# compound, only to let really fat X-Ringer's coming out of a 30# bow blow right through it. :dontknow:

The only thing ive seen be 100% effective and what I use behind the blae in my back-yard, is a double layer curtain of carpet hanging freely from a 2x6 laid flat, so the first layer of carpet is separated by a 5.5" air gap from the second.. if you follow my description. The first layer of carpet takes the brunt of the momentum of the arrow and the second stops them pretty dead.

For the back-stops that I'm building for my youth group behind the Church, I'm planning on adding 2 layers of this really dense, 2" closed cell 4'x8' gymnastic mat foam (that I saved from a renovation at the local Jujitsu Dojo) between the carpet layers.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Kegan, I think that a tarp tied between two trees (or poles or whatever else you have handy) with a little bit of slack should do nicely. If it's got slack, it can absorb the hit of the arrow a bit, and does not rip.

You don't need to buy anything new if you got a good old tarp!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> Kegan, I think that a tarp tied between two trees (or poles or whatever else you have handy) with a little bit of slack should do nicely. If it's got slack, it can absorb the hit of the arrow a bit, and does not rip.
> 
> You don't need to buy anything new if you got a good old tarp!


I've shot clean through tarps... and hit wheelbarrow I hadn't noticed behind:embara:

Hence my interest in the actual material used.

Thanks for all the help eveyrone


----------



## Kathy M. (Aug 28, 2014)

How do you hang carpeting, since it is pretty heavy?


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

Kathy M. said:


> How do you hang carpeting, since it is pretty heavy?


I've nailed/screwed it to a 2x4 board and hung the board. And yes it's heavy especially when you get 4+ layers. Not as heavy as horse stall mat though.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Carpet hanging works ok, specialist backstop netting is king though.


----------



## Sky-Dogg (Sep 15, 2013)

I use a rubber horse stall mat. A 4 foot by 6 foot costs $40 at Tractor Supply Company. This is thick rubber that stops arrows. I usually mount it to to 4x4s which I put into the ground. A 2x4 brace between the 4x4s will keep the backstop taut. Gives you an arrow stopping backstop that lasts forever.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Keg, I don't know how high they are now but the rubber bed liners for pickups would do the job. Kinda heavy,but you could drill holes and hang it from a 2x4 with hooks.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bowhuntrmaniac said:


> Keg, I don't know how high they are now but the rubber bed liners for pickups would do the job. Kinda heavy,but you could drill holes and hang it from a 2x4 with hooks.


This is a really old thread!

I needed the curtain for my highschool talent show. I wound up using several layers of table cloth/bed sheet. It worked really well. Here was a video I took with a digital camera to see how long the routine was:
http://youtu.be/ugI7C2l_4FE

Like I said... really old:lol:


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

kegan said:


> This is a really old thread!
> 
> I needed the curtain for my highschool talent show. I wound up using several layers of table cloth/bed sheet. It worked really well. Here was a video I took with a digital camera to see how long the routine was:
> http://youtu.be/ugI7C2l_4FE
> ...



Kathy M was really digging to find that one but, quite a trip down memory lane huh. Nice looking kid there, :teeth: how time changes things. Funny thing is I don't remember the thread but, what the hell, maybe I'm getting old or something. Was that possibly the first graywolf bow?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

FORESTGUMP said:


> Kathy M was really digging to find that one but, quite a trip down memory lane huh. Nice looking kid there, :teeth: how time changes things. Funny thing is I don't remember the thread but, what the hell, maybe I'm getting old or something. Was that possibly the first graywolf bow?


It was just another hickory selfbow. Something around 70#, with flipped tips. Fun looking back though, for sure


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

Kegan, Bearpaw sells what you're looking for, thru Kustom King here in the states I believe.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> I don't know what it's actually called, but I've heard of a material that will stop arrows. It's supposed to go behind targets, I think, but I need soemthing to catch arrows from small wing shots (blunt arrows).
> 
> I've been told that just using a heavy curtain will suffice, but I haven't been able to find anyhting.
> 
> I'm in a pickle, so any and all suggestions and advice would be most appreciated, thank you.


Hi Kegan... I've been using wool surplus store blankets for my arrows behind a target but shooting at one with blunts should be no problems maybe even a target tip, but they aren't that foolproof.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Appreciate it, but I'm good folks. This is a really old thread


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> Appreciate it, but I'm good folks. This is a really old thread


Fooled me.... :laugh:


----------

